# Behr eggshell is too glossy!



## DavidAl (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

First post here...

I recently primered an accent wall that already had an eggshell paint. The primer used was Killz2, and the new paint was a Behr eggshell. Well, the new paint does not in any way have an eggshell sheen. In fact, it looks like a semi-gloss. The other walls, which were painted about 5 years ago, also have an eggshell sheen and the difference between the old walls and the newly painted one is drastically different, as far as the sheen is concerned. 

It has now been 28 days since I painted the wall and the sheen still looks the same, not like an eggshell, but like a semi-gloss. I was hoping that as the paint fully cured the sheen would be reduced in appearance.

My questions are...

Why does it look like a semi-gloss sheen when the can says eggshell?

Will the semi-gloss sheen eventually subside as time goes by?

Is there anything I can do to reduce the semi-gloss sheen to make it look more like eggshell?

If I had to repaint, should I go with the same color in another brand in hopes of getting something that is closer to an actual eggshell sheen?

By the way, I now know Behr is not the greatest paint, but it's what I'm working with.

Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Eggshell's sheen's are not exact- they fall into a range. Best to know a product and what to expect. And even within a product- it is not unusual for a deeper color to have a higher sheen than a light color in the same product.
And then there is how the light hits it. Window at the end of a wall can make mountains out of a bump..
That is why I like Ben Moore Regal Select Matte- it is really a lower end eggshell...
BTW- you probably didn't need to prime..


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i've noticed with lots of different brands lately that the eggshell is really glossy and the semi gloss is super glossy. no real experience with behr, ive always been told from everyone to steer clear of the stuff. i'd give it a scuff with a pole sander and go over with the same paint but with the matte finish. lots of the higher end paints have matte paints that are cleanable/washable now.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

there you have it^:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not much more to add but that real paint stores have large sheen samples for their product lines which makes it a little easier to see the level and difference. I don't even remember all the sheen steps in the Benjamin Moore line. 

If the paint on the other walls is eggshell that has aged/dulled for five years, I suspect any eggshell is going to be too glossy to match.


----------

